# FINALLY..MY GTR VIDEO!!!...enjoy...........



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi guys, after days of trying to get this onto this site ive finally managed it.
Its a 3 minute video that i made with Windows Movie Maker.
I think its quite good but i would love to here your comments...good or bad  
Please be patient when downloading this as its a 4MB file and could take a few mins to download.

daryl's gtr vid.wmv


p.s: i hope its worked  


D4RYL.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

just checked and it does work....only takes a couple of seconds too :smokin: 

By the way, before any of you mention it......most of the footage was taken on an industrial estate after hours  ....... hence no danger to anyone else!


D4RYL.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

nice vid mate!

Car looks awesome!


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks buddy.....appreciate ya views  


D4RYL.


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

good video
like the gt wing


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks mate....its not to everyones taste i know...but i like it


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow cool , what speed were you hitting on those straights?
Nice car and sounds bloody amazing :smokin: 

Nice car!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

class :smokin:


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*nice vid*

:smokin: 

Neil


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

amazing vid mate bet that took ages to make!!!


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Getting the footage took around 2 hours......with the missus  

And actually aditing and making the vid took around 4 hours.

The hardest part for me was getting it onto the forum!!  ..around 2 days    

But i know how to do it now for future reference


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Why does everybody feel the need to infect people's ears with their own choice of music whilst making car videos?

I'm going to make a video of me driving round Donnington Park and overlay it with my own badly mixed slam-off of George Formby - When I'm Cleaning Windows vs Celine Dion's Power Of Love.

Nice car though!

Rob


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

coz it makes videos better, an he made it for him, not eveyone else, and alot of the film is like art stuff so the music keeps u entertained, i think its a top track aswel!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well done mate*

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Very very good the car looks and sounds fantastic.

I bet you are a proud man  

Mick


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice work


----------



## Ontario (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice Vid !


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

nice vid, the faithless song goes well!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Haribo said:


> coz it makes videos better, an he made it for him, not eveyone else, and alot of the film is like art stuff so the music keeps u entertained, i think its a top track aswel!


LOL - Listening to Faithless improves videos?

Obviously he didn't make the video for himself, else he wouldn't have spent 2 days trying to upload it would he  

If it takes rubbish pop music to keep you entertained whilst watching a video then perhaps you should simply stick some music on as the video isn't worth watching in the first place.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice video, nice car, nice sound !

Lose the Max Power Boxes out of the boot though......a bit naff having Subs in a GTR lol, but none the less a nice looking car.  

PS......You cant please everyone mate.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Its great to see that everyone is enjoying the video....well apart from one person!!  

Vennuth, i did make the vid for myself and i am proud of it!!...the reason i spent 2 days trying to get it on here was because thats what forums are about....SHARING ideas etc......even if they are soooo negative like your views!!   

......MichaelG, i do know what ya mean about the subs in the boot  ... but i like my music and they really do sound fantatic :smokin: .... i kept them from my old car (MR2 Turbo)...and rather than sell em i thought id use em  .

Thanks for all the good comments guys......keep em comin!!    


D4RYL.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice video


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

nice car :smokin: 

do you realise you have just put together video proof of you speeding on public roads??  

i really hope for your sake thats not your real numberplate 

if it is i'd remove it sharpish


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

dazzler1 said:


> SHARING ideas etc......even if they are soooo negative like your views!!


I wasn't being negative, the same vid without the music would be cool. When a car sounds this good why drown it out.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok Vennuth...fair poimt  .... its just that if you made a video of a car going past..and then going past again...and then going past again....and then........you get the idea!!!.....it would be very boring i think for 3 n half minutes  ....dya know where im coming from?

blobsta, i wasnt speeding :smokin: :smokin:    


D4RYL.


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

oh yeah i see now    :smokin:


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

http://205.138.199.81/videos/0/46933_61346.wmv


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Emicen, but the link was at the start of the thread too


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Better remove it before Stu see it or you'll be nicked!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> Better remove it before Stu see it or you'll be nicked!


why whats he going to do?

good video btw


----------



## lmc (May 17, 2005)

Very very nice ! Scared me a bit at about 3 1/2 minutes in. I thought you were gonna run over yer missus LOL.


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice Vid - Nice Car !!

The Vid is very lame - maybe my WLAN sucks or you don't have much frames per sec. And first thing I thought was : Dude - you're running on the wrong lane !!!

Then... Shit - England... hrrhrr.

cheers !


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah i had to really reduse the size alot to get it on here so its a bit jerky


----------



## manhoos4u (Jun 10, 2005)

great VDO, and the GT-R's been done up very tastefully.
however, was hoping to see more of your cars interior and stereo system.
great job though, and nice Car Reg No


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

.......


> however, was hoping to see more of your cars interior and stereo system.


..............thats gonna be in my next vid!!   

Just kidding!!  ....but yeah your right mate.....maybe should of done more on the interier etc  


D4RYL.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

dazzler1 said:


> Thanks Emicen, but the link was at the start of the thread too


Yeah, but imbeded media players are bollocks when you can download and then watch on the TV hooked up to your computer 

So if anyone wants the vid, they can right clicky.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice car.  The spoiler goes well on an R33 I think.

You've just inspired me to get my **** in gear and get mine finished... instead of spending it on my other car.  

-Elliot


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Superb then....if this vid inspires my Skyline buddys then it must be half decent at least  

Nice one matey!!


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Watch yourself Bro......

I know a guy who turned right into a T-junction as you were .....(Towards the end of your vid) HE cut the line by around 2m..... Got done and given points. Cant remember the charge - Undue care and attention or some Bollox. The Police were behind him at the time.

You were "slightly" more accross the line than he was.... And video'd it!

Hey dont get me wrong, nice car, and we have all done loads worse on the roads...... Just didnt get caught lol

Just thought id share the experience.


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks matey, most of that vid was taken on an industrial estate near me...at 8:30pm ish... when it was all closed down, so absolutely NO traffic to worry about  ...thats the reason i did it on there (industrial estate) .....because all in al, im a law abiding citizen!! 

Because as we will ALL agree, we never speed on public roads :smokin: 


D4RYL.


----------



## Phil LS (Nov 1, 2004)

Would have been better without the music drowning out the sound of the engine


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

just wait until you get the dreaded hicas wobble at speed when the subs are booming.you will soon remove them.

jase


----------

